# Praktica



## KrystofJ (Mar 23, 2007)

Does anyone please know anything about old german Prakticas? Especially the B100 and similar models, does anyone have any experience with these? I dont really expect a reply on this one, lol, but I thought I would give it a try . Thanks.


----------



## Steph (Mar 23, 2007)

I haven't used this specific Praktica, but I got very good results using an older Praktica TL 1000 (using screwmount Pentax Lenses). If the camera is in full working order and you use it with a decent lens I can't see why you would not get good pictures. You may find some useful infromation here.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 23, 2007)

The B100 is the newer version, it has the B mount lenses. Here is some info:

CLICK

I had a Domiplan lens, in Pentax screwmount, which I absolutely loved. These cameras and lenses were made in East Germany, after the 'split' and they were good products IMHO.

Give it a try, what have you got to lose? You might just fall in love with it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 23, 2007)

BTW, here is a free manual:

CLICK


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 23, 2007)

My IVB keeps right on working.


----------



## KrystofJ (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks a lot, Ill give it a try.  I found a good 50mm and 130 mm lens, so when I get some pictures, Ill post. Thanks.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Mar 28, 2007)

I used to have a B200 and a BC1 and now have a BX20.  They are OK cameras but for what I use them for the batteries don't last long and I can't find a rechargable one for them. (I now have a batteryless Fujica)

There are some excellent lenses out there for the Praktica PB mount at really cheap prices and after all the camera is just a box to hold the film!


----------

